# Finally moving my planted tank to LED



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> Yeah yeah, I know, about time


REALLY... 
Odd question:
Are you worried about the bluefin "cloud" disappearing?? Or going "shudder" subscription?

Why white? Black is a better radiator..

you KNOW I have to say it? Where are the 660nm red?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> REALLY...
> Odd question:
> Are you worried about the bluefin "cloud" disappearing?? Or going "shudder" subscription?
> 
> ...


Nah, not worried about Bluefish going away. With the Mini, Bluefish is going to penetrate the market further, and Spencer is still making partnerships with other companies, like Maxspect. You'd have more to worry about the Apex line going subscription-based than Bluefish.

The heatsink is still aluminum no matter the color. 

Red is (still ) unnecessary in the presence of a high-CRI warm white.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> Nah, not worried about Bluefish going away. With the Mini, Bluefish is going to penetrate the market further, and Spencer is still making partnerships with other companies, like Maxspect. You'd have more to worry about the Apex line going subscription-based than Bluefish.
> 
> The heatsink is still aluminum no matter the color.
> 
> Red is (still ) unnecessary in the presence of a high-CRI warm white.


black is a better radiator .. But w/ active cooling it makes little difference..
as to the reds.. you miss the cool color.. 
you have separate blue, and separate "green" but all you have is yellow for red..


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> black is a better radiator .. But w/ active cooling it makes little difference..
> as to the reds.. you miss the cool color..
> you have separate blue, and separate "green" but all you have is yellow for red..


I don't have any yellow (actually amber, not yellow  ), either, just warm white to cover that spectra, and it does it very well.

Rebel ES 2700K 95CRI










FWHM from 550nm to 700nm.


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Jeff is correct, black has a substantially higher emissivity than white... 

Even if the substrate is aluminum, the emissivity depends on what's actually exposed, not what's underneath. Aluminum has great thermal conductivity, which means the heat will rapidly spread throughout the heatsink. However, getting the heat out of the heatsink and into the air is a function of airflow and emissivity.

There's a reason they anodize heatsinks black, and it isn't just for looks.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

mattinmd said:


> Jeff is correct, black has a substantially higher emissivity than white...
> 
> Even if the substrate is aluminum, the emissivity depends on what's actually exposed, not what's underneath. Aluminum has great thermal conductivity, which means the heat will rapidly spread throughout the heatsink. However, getting the heat out of the heatsink and into the air is a function of airflow and emissivity.
> 
> There's a reason they anodize heatsinks black, and it isn't just for looks.


Thank you for the explanation. 

It's still getting sprayed white, though. Can't make a black heatsink look white


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> I don't have any yellow (actually amber, not yellow  ), either, just warm white to cover that spectra, and it does it very well.
> 
> Rebel ES 2700K 95CRI
> 
> ...


PAR wise yea but you can't get that nice warm glow w/ "just" 2700K


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> PAR wise yea but you can't get that nice warm glow w/ "just" 2700K
> 
> http://www.qualiteitems.com/images/warmglow.jpg


Not sure why I'd want a 'nice warm glow' lol


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> Not sure why I'd want a 'nice warm glow' lol












I'm not sure why you wouldn't want it........... LOL :confused1::confused1::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::










2700K is not close to 2000K

One a personal note I do think starting w/ 660nm and finishing w/ 660nm exclusively may affect the P(r)/P(fr) system..



> Characteristics of phytochrome-mediated responses:
> 
> The action spectrum of the light needed for these responses shows a peak in the red at about 660 nm.
> These responses can be reversed by an application of far-red light (peak at 730 nm) soon after the red treatment.
> ...


http://www.mobot.org/jwcross/duckweed/phytochrome.htm

Does it MEAN anything????? Is it different than 2700k red+ ???

http://hortsci.ashspublications.org/content/44/2/231.full.pdf


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

To be frank, while the data itself is fascinating, I don't give even a tiny bit of a [censored][censored][censored][censored] about it in this application lol. In skimming that first article, I couldn't find any data that says that it absorbs 666nm and _only_ 666nm during those times, so why go out of the way to provide that and only that spectra?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> To be frank, while the data itself is fascinating, I don't give even a tiny bit of a [censored][censored][censored][censored] about it in this application lol.


I know. I just wanted to poke you a bit.. 


http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2011/09/06/aob.mcr236.full

BTW: That 2700K is a nice spectrum.. I need to see it alone..Those are the ones at Steves I assume.. (same pt number)


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> I know. I just wanted to poke you a bit..
> 
> 
> http://aob.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2011/09/06/aob.mcr236.full
> ...




Yes, that's where I'll be getting them, not many other places that you could get them from.

OR - I forgot the Vero 10 series is the same size as a 20mm star! Hmm. I could replace the four 2700K 95CRI Rebel ES with two (for symmetry!) 2700K 97CRI Vero 10 Decor run in parallel on a 300mA LDD.

Spectrum comparison (blue is Rebel ES, yellow is Vero 10 Decor)










Well, think I've made a decision  Too bad the Vero 10 isn't available in 5600K like the Vero 13 and above are.


Well, for giggles, here is the 5000K Vero 10 70CRI (blue) vs the 6500K Luxeon M 70CRI (purple).










And it looks like the Vero 10 5000K 90CRI is sold out everywhere, ETA is early May :/


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

So the Vero 10 50G1000-B-04 was sold out everywhere, but the V10 BXRE-50G1000-B-04 was not (they are identical electrically and radiometrically to the Vero 10), so ended up ordering two of those and two BXRC-30H1000-B-03 3000K 97CRI Vero 10 Decor.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok, all LEDs are purchased and should be heading this way soon. Gonna go to home depot today and get the paint for it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jedimasterben said:


> Ok, all LEDs are purchased and should be heading this way soon. Gonna go to home depot today and get the paint for it.


black right??? :icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Used a grinder earlier to remove the old thermal epoxy.

Heatsink and temp gooseneck painted, white for the heatsink, Rustoleum 'Lagoon' for the gooseneck and acrylic cover.




















Shade blew this one out.









Better pic of the color. Also decided to paint my grandpa's homemade wind chime lol










All LEDs and drivers arrived, as well, so I'm going to get to work soldering everything up. Once the replacement gooseneck arrives from Nanobox all I'll have to do is remove the wires from the drivers (they will be color coded), unscrew the old one, screw in the new one, sleeve and heatshrink the wires (won't be bothering to do that until I have everything 'final'), and hook it all back up.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Yo dawg, i herd you liek white fans.



















Yes, sexy legs.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Done. (for the most part, hooked it up temporarily until the new gooseneck arrives)

















































































PAR at 100% (lime at 25%)










PAR at 50% (lime at 12.5%)


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks great.. nice job


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Oct 20, 2011)

looking good, what was the final LED color breakdown?


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Looks good!!!!





mattinmd said:


> Looks great.. nice job


Thanks!



flyfshrmn98 said:


> looking good, what was the final LED color breakdown?


Oh, I guess I did forget that part 

2x Bridgelux V10 5000k 90CRI
2x Bridgelux Vero 10 3000k 97CRI 'Decor'
2x LEDgroupbuy 405nm violet (was going to use 430nm but I forgo to order it and had the 405 already)
2x Rebel ES royal blue
2x Rebel blue
2x Rebel cyan
4x Rebel ES lime (though in running them at like 25% power, I could have used two of them)


----------



## flyfshrmn98 (Oct 20, 2011)

Message sent to ya with some build questions


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

New pics. Added a carpet of Staurogyne repens and some sort of stem plants that are nearing the water's surface after only a weeks' time. It has been raining here lately, and the ditches are beginning to hold water, so soon I'll have more of a local species of Ludwigia than I'll know what to do with lol.































Did I mention this tank is also the cats' water bowl? They downright refuse to drink out of anything else.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

A bit of growth across the board, especially in whatever those green stem plants I have on the back and sides.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty significant growth for a low tech tank (no water changes, dosing a squirt of all-in-one ferts when I remember every couple of weeks, Excel once every couple of weeks, and topoff with RO/DI)











No clue what this plant is, but I wish the rest of the leaves had this color!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Stupid guppy tricks..


----------



## mattinmd (Aug 16, 2014)

jedimasterben said:


> No clue what this plant is, but I wish the rest of the leaves had this color!


That looks a lot like hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig' aka hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'..

Some samples have pointier leaves with wider spaces between the veins, but others look quite a bit like yours.

Note that H. Polysperma is on the Federal Noxious Weeds list, making it illegal to import, or sell across state lines. Any fragments escaping into the environment spread rapidly and choke out waterways, and is a major problem in some southern states. I believe a few of the southern states have actually banned possession of the plant outright. 

Regardless, be careful how you dispose of trimmings, no matter where you live.


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

mattinmd said:


> That looks a lot like hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervig' aka hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'..
> 
> Some samples have pointier leaves with wider spaces between the veins, but others look quite a bit like yours.
> 
> ...


Interesting. looks like it's a class II prohibited species for FL. :eek5:



> Class II Prohibited Aquatic Plants – These species are considered to be highly invasive and noxious in localized areas of the State of Florida. These plants may be cultured in a nursery regulated by the Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services pursuant to Sections 581.031, 581.131 and 581.145, F.S., and shall only be sold out of state upon approval by the department. These species shall not be imported or collected from the wild. They must be contained in such a manner so as to prevent the dissemination from the nursery premises.


http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/caip_files/5B-64.011_ProhibitedAquaticPlantsList_Feb2012.pdf


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

jedimasterben said:


> Interesting. looks like it's a class II prohibited species for FL. :eek5:
> 
> 
> 
> http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/caip_files/5B-64.011_ProhibitedAquaticPlantsList_Feb2012.pdf



:hihi: Time for some "Post".... "post editing" Ben! Can't be guilty if there's no photographic proof!:wink:


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Lovely build and you got a really well balanced color temp there it looks like!


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> :hihi: Time for some "Post".... "post editing" Ben! Can't be guilty if there's no photographic proof!:wink:


I see what you did there  



Fissure said:


> Lovely build and you got a really well balanced color temp there it looks like!


It is perfect! I couldn't have asked for a better color mix. Nailed it first try too lol


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

6/9/2015


















​


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

FTS 7/13/2015









































New betta from yoshii! Super awesome! I know the glass is super dirty :lol:










The dust looking bits are from the golden pearls I just fed to the tank.


----------



## O2surplus (Jan 31, 2010)

Lookin' good Ben! That Starogyne's looking a bit "leggy" though. You sure them leds can grow plants?:wink:


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

O2surplus said:


> Lookin' good Ben! That Starogyne's looking a bit "leggy" though. You sure them leds can grow plants?:wink:


Nah, I'm pretty sure that the incident light coming in from the window in that room, giving a whopping 3 PAR at the tank, is what is giving that growth, the LEDs are just there to make me feel better. LOL


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

https://youtu.be/5NpJoBwACtk


----------



## jedimasterben (Aug 21, 2011)

V2 for my new 45cm cube.

2x Bridgelux Decor Ultra Vero 10 2700K 97CRI (BXRC-27H1000-B-23)
2x Bridgelux Decor Specialty Vero 18 5600K 90CRI (BXRC-56G4000-F-24)
2x SemiLEDs 420nm violet
2x Rebel ES royal blue
2x Rebel blue
2x Rebel cyan
4x Rebel ES lime

Run on 1A, 700mA, and 350mA LDD with 5w SCW for the fan on a Nano Box Reef driver board and enclosure. Heatsink is a Nanocustoms Unibody 108, powdercoated to Pearl White. The Vero 18 will be run on a 1A LDD in parallel for an effective 500mA, the Vero 10 at 700mA in parallel for an effective 350mA, the violet/royal blue/blue at 700mA, and lime/cyan at 350mA. All controlled by Bluefish Mini.


----------

